# First Autox in the Z4



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

lol, autoxing a Z4, can't say I know much about that ... :eeps:


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

EdCT said:


> I'll likely be at Waterbury on the 23rd with FCSCC if we don't lose the lot (it's a concern, we've been told to watch the website).


Looks like the 23rd will be the last event for FCSCC, CART has a full season mapped out though. CART and FCSCC both have events on the 23rd, which is a better bet?


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

bluetree211 said:


> Looks like the 23rd will be the last event for FCSCC, CART has a full season mapped out though. CART and FCSCC both have events on the 23rd, which is a better bet?


Hi Blue,

Cart also has the local BMW chapter running an event within the Cart event that day, it's a return, of sorts, to autox for the CT Valley BMW club.

My problem with the Cart event is the size of the crowds and the horrendous condition of the lot. They had over a hundred entrants at the April 2nd event and now they want to add the BMW club to that - as it is, they only did four runs.

But it may be all we have post 4/23, so I'm going to attend the FCSSC event for the last time at Waterbury (if I can, I'll be in NYC the night before very late), then it'll be test and tune day at cart on the 29th (that's a lot of fun as it's very relaxed, you can buy as many runs as you'd like and you can arrive in 90 minute blocks).

After that, who knows......btw, the Poughkeepsie events are really well run on an airport runway in Orange County NY, it's only an hour west on 84 from the Danbury area. There's a restaurant on site and the course is really smooth, long and narrow - you run the same course up and back (which has its own challenges).

Ed


----------



## JByrd (Nov 2, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> lol, autoxing a Z4, can't say I know much about that ... :eeps:


I could - I'll say it. You do know much about that......:eeps:

Maybe more than.....anybody?


----------

